# Serielle Schnittstelle (RS232) mit Java ansteuern



## Nisl (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich würde gern mit einem Windows XP System die Serielle Schnittstelle (RS232) über Java ansteuern. Ich habe gestern fast den ganzen Tag das Internet nach einer geeigneten Lösung durchsucht, allerdings nicht richtig etwas gefunden.

Da Sun das javacomm für Windows nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wollte ich RXTX (RXTX : serial and parallel I/O libraries supporting Sun's CommAPI) verwenden. Wenn ich nun allerdings versuche Programme zu schreiben, bzw. ersteinmal Beispielprogramme zu testen, fehlt mir immer ein Package namens gnu.io

Ich habe die Installationshiweise aus dem Zip-Archiv von RXTX Seite befolgt und die RXTXcomm.jar Datei ins \jre\lib\ext, sowie die DLL-Files ins \jre\bin Verzeichnis kopiert. Aus lauter Verzweiflung hab ich die Datein zusätzlich noch in jdk\lib, sowie jdk\bin kopiert. Ich bekomme immer den Fehler das mir das gnu.io Package fehlt.

Da das nicht funktionierte hatte ich es dann doch einmal mit der alten Version von Sun für Windows probiert (javacomm20-win32). Dafür hatte ich dann die Datein comm.jar und javax.comm.properties in das jdk\liv Verzeichnis kopiert, sowie die win32com.dll in das jdk\bin Verzeichnis. Doch beim compelieren des  Beispielprogramms (http://java.sun.com/developer/releases/javacomm/SimpleRead.java) gab es einen Fehler mit dem javax.comm Package. Diese Package wurde ebenfalls nicht gefunden.

Am besten wäre es wenn mir einmal wer erklären könnte, woher ich das gnu.io Package bekomme oder was ich falsch gemacht habe.

Nisl


----------



## Nisl (11. Juli 2006)

Also hat sich erledigt. Hab meine Fehler gefunden. Ich wusste nicht das es im jdk Verzeichnis nocheinmal ein Unterverzeichnis jre gibt, wo ich die Datein hinkopieren muss.

Nils


----------



## RadeonX (13. Juli 2006)

hallo erstmal.................
mich würde es interessieren ob es schon jemand unter linux zum laufen bekommen hat?
(Suse linux 10.1).
Habe mal versuch die seriale schnittstelle anzusprechen aber irgendwie will er nicht, obwohl die javacomm drinn ist...........
hmm hat da jemdand schon Erfahrung mit?

gruss


----------

